# Another tree stump construction journal



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

So, like many others here I decided to create my own tree stump rather than just use standard driftwood. The advantages of this are obviously that you can make whatever shape, size, and features that you want but the disadvantages are that they are time consuming to make. This particular stump took about 2 weeks to make but I only worked a couple of hours at a time a few days here and there. In total I guess I probably worked for about 1 1/2 - 2 hrs on about 7 or 8 different days. It could have been done in about a week, but I opted to take my time a do it right rather than focus on the time it was taking. I think that it turned out pretty good...  

First off I needed a plan to make this as realistic as possible without breaking the bank. This is where I have to give full credit to Brent Brock and thank him for formulating and posting his idea. I read his tree tutorial a long time ago but a recent thread brought it back to the forefront, so I decided to take a stab at it. His tutorial can be found here... http://www.bbrock.frognet.org/Making%20 ... 0vines.pdf . I did not follow the recipe exactly and changed a few things and tried a few new idea that I had, so here we go...

Step 1... I created a framework for the stump out of various thickness stryofoam sheets and cut them to make what I wanted and then hot glued them together. After that I added GS foam over the top to give it some body and texture and form the stump better. For much of the GS I actually "deflated" the foam by pressing it and moving it around with a spatula so it wouldn't balloon up and look puffy. Once the GS cured it blew up a little but was kept under control by deflating it before. After the framework and GS was complete and cured, this is what it looked like.

























Step 2...Next part was to coat the framework with the mortar mixture. This was done pretty much by the book but I used two colors of concrete tint, black and light brown. Using these I can kind of manipulate the color of the stump as I see fit. While the mortar was beginning to dry I took a slightly wet paint brsh and brushed in some texture to make it look more "woodlike". After I was done this is what it looked like...

































Step 3... next step was to wash down the mortar to neutralize the lime in it and stabilize the pH of the concrete. I used a vinegar soak and then a fresh water bash followed by shower to neutralize it. After that was done I realized that some of the mortar was not as thick as I thought it was and it peeled away in a few spots down to the foam. I decided that a second coat of mortar was a good idea so I applied another one and added the texture again. Since the first mortar mix ended up looking more light brown than I wanted, I decided to add more black to darken it and this is what I ended up with...

























Step 4...I once again washed the mortar to stabilize the pH and then the fun part came... the painting. Brent made the comment in the tutorial that this is what brings the tree alive and I can't emphasize enough how true that is. The painting is simply a play and spray idea... play with the colors and patterns that you like, spray them to bleed the color, and if you don't like it spray it down and start over. This is by far the hardest part to do and feel comfortable with because you will always see something that you want to do different or change. In the end, I did the opposite of what was recommended in the tutorial. Brent says to start with the shadow color and then highlight lighter and lighter. Itried this but ended up actually putting the highlights in and then adding the shadows and bleeding them to look like runoff on the stump. In the end, I think it turned out pretty good but still wasn't quite what I was after...

























Step 5... Next was adding the acrylic concrete binder to seal the piece. One thing that surprised and kinda scared me is that the acrylic binder actually turns a greenish blue while curing, but eventually turns clear when dry. The final step was to put the finishing touches on the tree by adding a mossy look to it. I did a lot of searching and looked at a lot of photos and began to notice that many of the trees in Costa Rica and Panama are heavily covered with moss, not just lightly peppered. I liked the look so I tried to get something in the middle with a good bit of moss but not completely covered. In Brent's tutorial he suggested using chopped sheet moss, but I opted for something a little more permanent. I went to the local hobby shop and came across some products that are normally used for hobby trains that I thought would work great. It was finely chopped squishy foam that was colored like grass or moss and is actually used to make grass in the train hobby. I researched the foam to make sure it was safe and eventually came up with that it is safe and nontoxic, so it looks like a good option. I also found something they call lichen but looks a lot like leafy moss. I shredded this off the stems to make it finer and added it to my mix. I got two different colors of the foam moss and mixed them together to give it a more natural look. Next I coated the tree in small sections with the acrylic binder/sealer and sprinkled moss on and added the leafier lichen/moss to areas that made it look like there were actually heavy deposits of moss of different colors. In the end I thought this option for moss would be a little more permanent because it wouldn't rot, degrade, or break down and would keep it's color over time. In the end I really like the look...









































Sorry this is so long but wanted people to be able to see the step by step. This stump will be going in a 33 cube that I am working on that will be by far teh most elaborate enclosure I have ever created. I'll post a journal on that once it's complete. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Excellent look to that tree stump. Looks very good. Thanks for the journal, now maybe I can go out and try it myself!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Very, very nice work! I'm going to have to try that in my next viv.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool!

Can't wait to see it in a viv!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

AMAZING! 

Stace well done mate that is a hell of a good job!


Now come clean you did that in the fire hall at work didnt you :wink:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well Paul, double dipping is the best way to do these! I did quite a bit at home but some at work too. Hard to beat a job where you can work on your hobbies while you're getting paid.

Thanks for all the great comments guys!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Lucky, all we ever do at my station is play chess and watch football. I guess that's not too bad though, we could be working!


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome! I was thinking about trying this, but i lack the aesthetic eye needed for the painting part...


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

awsome


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Great work. I didn't think you paramedics had artisitc talent. :lol:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL 

Leave to Antone to make a joke LOL

Very nice work Stace!!!!



Im gonna have to try to do one myself


Thanx


Todd


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Great work. I didn't think you paramedics had artisitc talent. :lol:


We aim to surprise, and this time I even surprised myself! It's actually a pretty fun project but does take planning but it just opens up a whole world of opportunities. I am now tinkering with several new ideas on making backgrounds, so maybe one of those idea will make it into this stumps viv.


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

WELL DONE!


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*hmmm*

hmmm, make them and sell them

nice job stace- looks really good!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

*Re: hmmm*



hoyta said:


> hmmm, make them and sell them


Had thought about that... anyone think there would be enough interest??


Thanks again for all the great comments. If anyone has any suggestions for the rest of the tank (it's a 33 cube) I am still brainstorming on how to finish putting it all together and would love to hear it.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

If I were you, and by they way that tree stump looks really good, I would perfect the method and try and sell them to company selling tanks supplies and or backgrounds. Or even your local petshop. Selling them as corner tree or something. There are many possibilities. Or get your own little website setup and sell them online. http://www.customtreetrunks.com or something like that.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Id buy one! Of course id expect the dendroboard discount...


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

wow! Absolutly amazing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: hmmm*



sbreland said:


> hoyta said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm, make them and sell them
> ...


Depends on the cost, Im pooor!

But I would love to get one of these for a future viv!


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Came across this topic! Great work, any new update pics ?


----------



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

depending on the cost I'd buy one or two.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I always wondered if that train hobby grass stuff was safe. I have used it before. Well, now I know I can sue it with my next RETF viv, complete with water fall and rocky cliff. I can't wait. Well, thanks, your stump looks stumpish.


----------

